#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-01
<MarkDude> grantbow, I am headed to Scala
<grantbow> nice, me too
<MarkDude> Hey there iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hey hey, whats new
<MarkDude> I have happy plants- they survived my trip to Portland
<iheartubuntu> wow!
<MarkDude> Last 2 years they died during my absence
<iheartubuntu> has it been cooler there? its been for the most part, nice and comfortable down here
<MarkDude> Here too- I know it helped to not have 100+
<akk> The cape gooseberries (including the seedlings in pots) all did great while I was in LA.
<MarkDude> Right on akk
<iheartubuntu> my dad is nursing my gooseberry
<MarkDude> Some of mine cut back on blooms
<akk> 2 weeks away, and I was afraid they wouldn't have enough water to last, but they look very healthy.
<MarkDude> They are super tough
<iheartubuntu> ive leveled my garden
<MarkDude> They can hold off flowering and wait til more water
<akk> Also, two of my spider plants are actually putting out spiders! Great excitement.
<sn9> meeting night?
<akk> sn9: Aw, you mean you want us to talk about ubuntu and not gardening?
<sn9> i have reduced relevance in a different category
<MarkDude> Its not meeting time yet
<sn9> it's almost 8pm here
<MarkDude> Your relevance is rife with discussion possibilities sn9
<MarkDude> ;D
<MarkDude> 2 minutes and counting
<grantbow> horse shoes and hand grenades?
<MarkDude> Sitting next to Dangerous MFing grantbow at moment
<pleia2> hi everyone :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<iheartubuntu> hiya lyz
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11July31
<jyo> hihi
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> o/
<jyo> o/
<eps> with silver bells and cockle shells
<pleia2> oh no, MarkDude and grantbow sitting together irl for the meeting
<akk> o/
<pleia2> :)
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> ok, we'll jump right in then
<pleia2> (we'll do announcements at the end)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Final review of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2011
<pleia2> we've reviewed this a few times at meetings and on the mailing list so I think we're ready to submit it, but I just wanted to double-check no one else had comments
<rww> \o
<philipballew> here!
<akk> oh, good, some red people. xchat was showing everybody else who's here as light blue or green.
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> pleia2: looks fine to me
<rww> (and yes, I actually read it this time :P)
<pleia2> thanks rww :)
<pleia2> I'll add it to the council agenda and send a note to the list when the meeting is going to be
<pleia2> [TOPIC] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20 planning
<eps> akk: I see dim people
<pleia2> we actually only have one more meeting before the end of august when this happens, but I'm not particularly worried - we've done this before :)
<pleia2> I'll nudge aaditya for our table number, but we pretty much just need to get our list-of-stuff to bring sorted and we'll be good for the picnic
<grantbow> great
<eps> I'm worried ... the last message I saw about the picnic was dated July 16 ...
<grantbow> worry not :-)
<eps> ... it said the reservation database was supposed to open two weeks ago now
<eps> It hasn't happened. :-(
<pleia2> eps: aaditya is the organizer this year, might nudge him about it
<eps> Their wiki looks like it hasn't been touched since March.
<MarkDude> Are there cookies on list again?
 * rww ponders pretending to be a mootbot to make pleia2 happy :P
 * MarkDude is cookie monster
<grantbow> eps: please talk to aditya with concerns. I would appreciate your effort on this temendously
<eps> *I* am not the organizer.
<pleia2> MarkDude: heather said she'd make ubuntu cookies :) and I'm making android cookies!
<grantbow> eps: aaditya is
<pleia2> eps: our table is set for the picnic, so there aren't really organizational concerns for the california team specifically
<pleia2> if you have personal questions about registration, aaditya is the one to talk to
<eps> The concern is whether there's even going to be a picnic, since there has been *nothing* online ... not on their wiki, facebook, mailing list, anything as far as I can see.
<pleia2> there is
<MarkDude> pleia2, fair enough- as long as cookies are represented
<pleia2> MarkDude :)
<pleia2> anyway, if anyone is bringing things they can add them to the wiki page (I also made a loco directory event, you can rsvp there if you want, I'll add the picnic rsvp to the site once it's active): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements, comments, other topics
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam is happening Sept 2-4, Labor day weekend
<pleia2> no one has anything planned yet, but if you want to plan something now is the time to start :)
<pleia2> (I'll be out of town)
<philipballew> so cal will *probably have one
<pleia2> I suspect jono will have one in walnut creek
 * philipballew needs to get his act together on it
<pleia2> :)
 * MarkDude will be down south for wedding then, and OLF for the next
<rww> I'll be in college starting craziness then, so count me out :(
<pleia2> oh, berkeleylug and partimus reserved a booth at solano stroll the OLF weekend (Sept 11th) so that's upcoming in september too
<grantbow> I will be preparing for a trip but will attend.
<MarkDude> Damn, that is fun, I dont want to miss the stroll
<pleia2> MarkDude: sorry :) I didn't realize it either until beth lynn pointed it out to me while we were planning the partimus bit
<pleia2> so many events, so little time
<MarkDude> Speaking in Ohio then
<grantbow> indeed
<grantbow> more clones
<philipballew> i will be to rww , but if its on a saturday or something no class in session
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> anyone else have announcements or other things?
<rww> philipballew: gonna be my first semester there, so I'll be busy anyway :)
<philipballew> oh nice :) good luck wherever it is rww
<MarkDude> where is it rww?
<pleia2> ok, I think we'll wrap up the meeting then
<pleia2> going once..!
<MarkDude> Wait
 * MarkDude had his penguin suit disappear at OSCON
<pleia2> oh dear
<MarkDude> keep eye out for it
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> I will email list-
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<pleia2> thanks everyone
 * philipballew will chase anyone down he sees in a penguin suit
<rww> MarkDude: How was the Fedora booth at OSCON?
<MarkDude> ok thats all- its been a bit stressful
<akk> Dang! I never got to see MarkDude wearing the suit.
<grantbow> thanks pleia2
 * rww was chatting with someone else who went the other day
<MarkDude> it was great
<MarkDude> as was Ubuntu's
<MarkDude> they had full staff as well as Ryan Singer there
<MarkDude> Oregon team will be official soon also
<pleia2> woohoo oregon
<rww> MarkDude: nice
<MarkDude> Is nice not to be acting lead anymore
<rww> MarkDude: how on earth did you lose a penguin suit
<MarkDude> was kinda wierd
<MarkDude> rww they had no coatrack
<eps> Were you wearing it at the time? Is there video?
<MarkDude> so it was at entrance
<MarkDude> there are video before
<philipballew>  pleia2 does anyone have a global jam planned for so cal?
<pleia2> philipballew: not currently
<iheartubuntu> phil are you going to be down in socal with school again?
<philipballew> well If noone has any plan for one, I can easily find a place to do one at. yeah iheartubuntu i leave here in a few weeks
<iheartubuntu> if there is one in SD i could make the trip
<philipballew> i was thinking on say a saturday, because we all have work during the week
<iheartubuntu> or we could plan something a bit more north if nathan would be avail
<philipballew> that would work. if nathan is down
<iheartubuntu> im planning a new UbuntuOne to coincide with the claremont colleges starting up again.. right now its a ghost town
<pleia2> Ubuntu Hour? :)
<iheartubuntu> ohh yah
<iheartubuntu> :)
<philipballew> im not sure the type of place that the global jam should be held at
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> philipballew: since people need to have computers and internet it has to be some place that's friendly to that sort of thing
<iheartubuntu> i think nathan is working on a new ubuntu one :)
<pleia2> we do it at a pizzeria, but jdeslip knows the owners and are aware of frequent berkeleylug meetings
<iheartubuntu> i'll stick with ubuntu hours
<philipballew> but like how many people would you expect to show up?
<pleia2> 1 or 100 :)
<pleia2> depends on the venue, timing, area...
<pleia2> the biggest one I've hosted was about 30 people, was in an office building back in philly
<iheartubuntu> ive been exploring downtown LA a bunch lately... seems like a ton of tech people around there... i think it might be an interesting experiment since a bunch of metro lines converge in downtown
<pleia2> the berkeleylug ones tend to be standard berkeleylug turnout, 5-12 people
<pleia2> if you don't have the space you can limit registration though
<philipballew> haha, true, so a coffee shop I have help host the ubuntu hours there might be to small
<pleia2> depends on how friendly the coffee shop is to you taking up space with laptops and internet :)
<philipballew> if i get there at a "non-meal" time and call ahead and say 10-20 people will be here and buying food, I dont see how they can turn that down
<philipballew> unless nhaines has any global jam planes\
<pleia2> jyo: are you editing the meeting agenda page?
<philipballew> ill email darkwing and kevin and see what their ideas are
<iheartubuntu> phil, please keep me informed of any updates
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, emails sent. ill tweet you if i get anything probably
<iheartubuntu> ok awesome thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 14th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> g 102
<pleia2> oops
<iheartubuntu> like a g102
<iheartubuntu> its better than a g6
<MarkDude> fly like that <<<< yep
<philipballew> feelin so fly!
<MarkDude> True.
<jyo> pleia2: Nay.
<iheartubuntu> wait til its friday
<iheartubuntu> gotta have my cereal
<philipballew> that represents american consumerism
<philipballew> and the back seat is a metaphor for American forgen policy
<iheartubuntu> cruisin so fast, i want time to fly (in my g6)
<philipballew> maybe the ubuntu ca group needs to go see them in concert
<philipballew> ...not Rebekkah black
<philipballew> haha
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, did you ever think about the game night thing?
<iheartubuntu> i have a list of a bunch of games some place, but the overall feel of my list is pointing to first person shooter multiplayer
<philipballew> urben terror is nice
<philipballew> would somebody be running a server of the game someone picks?
<iheartubuntu> i think an MMORPG or whatever its called like Regnum Online would be a lot of fun since we can all see each other and we can all be on the same team. there are no limits to amount of players, etc
<philipballew> seemes like a good idea
<iheartubuntu> how often should we do it? once a month? twice a month... for an hour or two after each meeting would be nice
<philipballew> we could go against other distros! haha
<philipballew> it could just always be on and whoever wants to play can play and we also have planned nights
<iheartubuntu> ok, i'll clean up my list of games, and create a pro/con list for each game and have this ready for next team meeting here in two weeks
<philipballew> ill back you up on it
<iheartubuntu> for anyone running an Ubuntu Hour, i recommend posting to forums, mailing list, etc 3 or 4 days before. I notice more people when i do this
<iheartubuntu> last pasadena UH was 8 people because of this. when i sent these notes out the day of the UH it was just 4 people
<akk> Yeah, it's always kind of jarring to hear about an ubuntu hour happening in 3 hours that you never knew about before ...
<iheartubuntu> ok PB
<iheartubuntu> akk - yah this way people can plan for it better
<philipballew> i think the mailing list can be limiting somewhat due to not many people being on it iheartubuntu
<akk> The mailing list is the best way, for me -- if it's on twitter or facebook or something, I'll only see it if I happen to check in at the right time.
<pleia2> twitter has over 1000 followers, far more than any of our other resources
<iheartubuntu> its just one method. scribble out 10-15 ideas how to promote a UH and implement 3-5 of them.
<pleia2> but anything we put in the loco directory is posted on twitter the day of
<rww> except it's twitter, so 99% of them are spammers or people who don't actually check their account :P
<pleia2> maybe 10%
<MarkDude> Happy reminder for MLs day- its starting now
<pleia2> lots of people are real :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: hah, yeah, I was like "it's august!?"
<philipballew> what about facebook? how often is that updated?
<rww> twitter user retention after a month is about 40%
<pleia2> rww: I was trying to balance your made up statistic with one of my own, in the other direction
<MarkDude> Coreboot is in Denmark- so they are 1st for me
<rww> pleia2: hehe
<pleia2> :D
<rww> philipballew: aiui, the team Facebook, Twitter, and identi.ca are all updated identically often
<pleia2> yeah, it's automatically cross-posted
<akk> Just remember, 78.6% of all statistics are made up.
<MarkDude> akk lol
<philipballew> twitter is the best social medium today imo
<rww> word of mouth is the best social medium :P
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> I have no idea what % of twitter followers are bots/spammers; but even of the real people, not all of them will be monitoring at any given time.
<akk> IRC is the best social medium. :)
<philipballew> i get ubuntu ca tweets sent to my cell phone
<rww> philipballew: nerd!
<pleia2> heheh
 * rww used to get IRC highlights sent to his cellphone >.>
<akk> I see tweets if 1. I'm at the computer 2. I'm not busy working on stuff and 3. xchat hasn't forgotten its marker line again, so I can see where the new tweets start
<philipballew> do we have a g+ account yet?
<jyo> There's no org g+ accounts yet, right?
<akk> I think that's right.
<pleia2> right
<rww> Company g+ accounts are in closed don't-ask-us-we'll-ask-you trial.
<rww> e.g. https://plus.google.com/114277687548103339609
<pleia2> ah :)
<jyo> I think I'm going to organize my circles by affilation and geographical locations.
<philipballew> mine are all in following myself i think
<philipballew> does anyone know how I can tell what a program is written in so I can know how to complie the tarball?
<grantbow> try running strings on it
<rww> philipballew: so you have some source code files and want to know what language it is? 'file' command.
<philipballew> yeah. i downloaded the humblee inde bundle! and 2 of the games come in tar.bz
<philipballew> *tar.gz
<rww> so extract them and run the files inside?
<iheartubuntu> usually inside is an installer file... like cogs.bin or whatever
<philipballew> there is just a launcher to run the program
<jyo> Is there a compile-it-yourself discount version? :)
<philipballew> its really weird
<philipballew> i ususlly only pay a penny to download them and pay more when i get them running.
<philipballew> im thinking 10 dollars
<iheartubuntu> i paid $15 for bundle #1, $15 for #2 and eeeeekkkk only $5 for #3. im trying to budget my mulah these days
<philipballew> i didnt have any money for 1 therefor didnt get it and never found a url for it
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, how did you install the tarballs for 3?
<iheartubuntu> i  have only had time for Cogs so far.. and it had an installer
<iheartubuntu> these tar games though i have never figured out how to install... just run the game.
<iheartubuntu> you could put the extracted tar in a games directory and then create a desktop or menu link
<iheartubuntu> thats my lazy way :)
<philipballew> the thing i dont understand is the tarballs dont have a way to make. check install like most tarballs
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Font Family now has a compressed font available.  (for a certain value of available.)
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> I'm not really sure what I'd use it for.  :)  But it's not bad.
 * MarkDude plans to use it on a few Fedora items, want to see if anyone notices ;D
<pleia2> lol
 * negronjl is away: out to lunch
<pleia2> negronjl: please don't use public away messages here
<negronjl> pleia2:  sorry...didn't know they'll get posted on _every_ channel.
 * MarkDude is watering garden, but is monitoring :)
<pleia2> it'll get you kicked from -meeting
<pleia2> and -classroom
<pleia2> so you should probably turn it off :)
<negronjl> pleia2:  will do
 * MarkDude got heads up a while ago on changing nicks
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Hmmm, every channel.
<nhaines> I was hoping for hinted Ubuntu Monospace.  :(  Unhinted is beautiful in Ubuntu and in PuTTY on Windows it *almost* makes that a pleasant experience except Windows XP apparently uses the Windows 3.0 font renderer or something because it is *ugly*.  :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, is awesome. She is very helpful on cluing folks in
 * MarkDude included ;)
<akk> There's always a need for better monospace fonts. Especially sans-serif ones.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Especially if they have a wide selection of characters (accented, emdashes etc.)
<akk> That's still a problem with a lot of the monospace fonts.
<nhaines> Ubuntu Monospace is beautiful.  The difference in Evolution was instant.
<nhaines> Unfortunately, the font size is annoying.  :)
<akk> Fonts are so frustrating -- they render so differently on every screen and distro, so I have to go through a long selection process with every machine+distro.
<akk> I wish I could just pick a font that looks nice and has an aspect ratio I like, and use that everywhere, maybe just changing the size slightly
<akk> but with most fonts, changing the size drastically changes how it renders and what its aspect ratio is.
<bkerensa> Hi All
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> g'day bkerensa
 * bkerensa used to be a Californian
 * bkerensa is now a Califoregonian 
<akk> Close enough. :)
 * bkerensa was born in the Sac
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, is now lead for Oregon
<MarkDude> And also a badass
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> oh good, I'm glad that got sorted :)
<MarkDude> Yes, remote management is less than ideal at times
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Spotufy needs to fix their repo
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Spotify even
<bkerensa> pleia2: Your council? If so I wanna pick your brain sometime :)
<bkerensa> :)
<locodir-user> hey all
<locodir-user> I dont know if im in the right place but I need some help with a shell script
<locodir-user> any volunteers
<philipballew> has anyone here ever installed ubuntu to a mac ever?
<akk> I've seen the husband do it. Don't own a mac myself.
<philipballew> friend gave me a mac to install it on akk it doesnt install the typical way as i keep getting an error when i boot from the cd saying unable to find a medium containing a live file system” error when installing
<philipballew> which seemes odd myself
<philipballew> ubuntu mac needs an irc haha
<MarkDude> It depends on exact arch with it philipballew
 * MarkDude has seen it done
<MarkDude> in a few ways- and am not talking about old PPC arch either
<philipballew> MarkDude, well the laptop has 4 gigs ram so 64 bit seems the best way
 * MarkDude does not know how to do it however
<philipballew> theres a mac wiki on ubuntu.com i looked at for a few minutes
<pleia2> I suspect MarkDude meant ppc vs x86 macs
<pleia2> but if it has 4G of ram it's not ppc
<MarkDude> Well even with *86 - I have seen the tools vary
<MarkDude> sexycatsin hats is expert on this
<pleia2> we installed ubuntu on a macbook at an ubuntu hour once, it wasn't a problem
<pleia2> but yeah, it uses that boot thing in the beginning which can be weird
<philipballew> effi or something i think it said pleia2 . i guess i have to boot into osx and install that probably
<pleia2> I've only ever installed linux on old ppc macs
<jyo> Is there some EFI funkiness with the install?
<philipballew> me as well, done it 3 times this month. osx is way to locked down
<philipballew> jyo, not sure. its different then pc instals haha
<kdub_> philipballew: i dunno if i can do a full day bug jam
<kdub_> maybe for a bit in the morning or something
<kdub_> that, and i need to coordinate schedules, see if i can even do that :P
<philipballew> I would assume morning is best time for anything haha
<philipballew> darkwing said he wants to do alot of that planning for it and get some people to come
<kdub_> yeah, life's been hectic over here the last few months
<akk> I think on macs you have to press a key (c?) to boot from a live cd.
<philipballew> sorry bout that kdub_  work stressful?
<akk> There used to be severe EFI problems but supposedly those have been fixed with grub2.
<philipballew> akk yeah, thats when i get the funky error. i might just try a different cd and see what i get with that
<akk> (the one thing grub2 is better at than grub1 ...)
<kdub_> philipballew: nah, lots of other things though. plus its summer in SD, outside calls
<philipballew> i hear this summer is nice weather
<philipballew> akk is it always gonna be the slowest speed is best on burning?
<philipballew> i always do 10x
<akk> I always try to use the slowest speed -- I have really bad luck with burning.
<akk> But mostly linux cd burning apps ignore anything you tell them about speed anyway, and do whatever they feel like doing.
<philipballew> haha, k3b is what i use. its good for most things i need
<akk> k3b definitely did that, ignored what I told it about speed
<akk> back when I could use it -- now it has a hundred requirements I don't want to install, so I quit using it
<philipballew> what do you use? akk
<akk> honestly, I can't remember -- the last few times I burned CDs I used cdrecord, and before that, I think maybe I used the xfce one (xfburn?)
<akk> but I have such terrible luck with CDs, I've pretty much stopped even trying to burn them.
<akk> I used to do it maybe once a year, and I would discover that my CD drive had stopped working since the last time
<akk> and I'd either buy a new cable or a new cd drive, and it would work, and I'd be good for another 6-12 months 'til the next time.
<akk> And they don't last long anyway, and USB sticks are so much smaller to carry around.
<philipballew> cd's are becoming out of date in some regard
<kdub_> cds are way out of date
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-02
<philipballew> kdub_, yet music artists still are all about cd's
<rww> negronjl: ah, never mind that ubottu PM, I didn't see you'd already been poked about it
<MarkDude> Pics from Open Source Convention >> https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/OSCON2011
<philipballew> nice MarkDude !
<MarkDude> ty
<grantbow> fire! quite an exhibit in a couple of those pics
<MarkDude> That was the bigass party
<MarkDude> http://marchfourthmarchingband.com/
<MarkDude> those peeps were there
<MarkDude> and amin Tobin
<bkerensa> :D Hi all
<philipballew> bkerensa, whats up?
<bkerensa> nothing much
<bkerensa> how are you?
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> i am great. fellow ubuntu user i see here?
 * philipballew hasnt had the pleasure of meeting this person
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I live in Oregon but I'm California born
<philipballew> oh nice, you part of the orgon loco? bkerensa
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> Team Lead
 * MarkDude is soo happy to hear that
<kdub_> this wednesday is probably not enough notice to slap together an ubuntu hour, i'd guess...
<MarkDude> Jono >> http://www.meetup.com/Community-Manager-Breakfast/events/24906431/
<pleia2> tsk, members only
<aaditya> "This group's content is available only to members"
<aaditya> :(
<aaditya> hey MarkDude, pleia2 o/
<MarkDude> Hmm, meetup sorta sucks sometimes
<pleia2> g'day aaditya :)
<aaditya> MarkDude: how was your trip!?
<MarkDude> My bad, you have to be approved to do it.
<MarkDude> Awesome
<aaditya> You back, right?
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5636077067410952689
<MarkDude> Since late Saturday night
<MarkDude> This event tonight is open to view- although it cost $10 to go
<MarkDude> https://www.mogotix.com/events/1816
<pleia2> aaditya: there was a comment at our meeting sunday night that registration for the linuxpicnic wasn't open yet (site says "Expect the RSVP database open in late Spring or early Summer."), any ETA on that?
<MarkDude> Community management: what is it, where it's been and where it's going?
<aaditya> pleia2: We're meeting this week to discuss that, so I should have some concrete info by the end of this week.
<seidos> booooo
 * seidos is a ghost
<pleia2> aaditya: ok, thanks :)
<aaditya> you're welcome. :)
<aaditya> MarkDude: so lots of fun was had at OSCON!
 * aaditya wishes he could attend.
<MarkDude> Bigtime
 * MarkDude has a bit of SWAG from there. Mostly Fedora stuff tho ;)
<seidos> i wasted 2.99 on some work from home scam, i got screenshots though
<seidos> wanted to do some investigating...it's a pretty airtight scheme really
<seidos> going to create a blog post
<seidos> blah blah blah
<kdub> airtight for them?
<nhaines> akgraner: \o_
<akgraner> nhaines, \o
<nhaines> akgraner: been keeping busy?  :)
<akgraner> as busy as possible all things considered, but now I am getting back on track...:-)   How are things with you?
<nhaines> akgraner: busy, busy.  But doing pretty good!  Even if oneiric did eat my laptop?
<nhaines> And by ? I mean !
<akgraner> nhaines, well even ocelots need to eat...;-p
<akgraner> just kidding  - that stinks when stuff like that happens  - did you recover...
<nhaines> akgraner: hehe, nah, that's what my laptop is for, mostly.  So between Ubuntu One and my flash drive I was well prepared.  :D
<nhaines> I'm sticking with it until Alpha 3 but I might thunk back to natty.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-03
<MarkDude> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon  << LIVE now
<philipballew> is there any reason why I should enable ipv6 on my computer?
<philipballew> it seemes to be moving to that, but is there a need now?
<jyo> philipballew: Well, does your ISP provide ipv6 right now?
<philipballew> yeah, it does jyo
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> lucky :)
<pleia2> one of my systems has an he.net tunnel, but I don't use it very much (mostly just for testing my own sites ipv6 connectivity)
<philipballew> are all ipv6 addresses gonna be static do you think or will I still have to but a block of ip's? seems like they should be static
<jyo> What's up with comcast's ipv6 trials these days?
<pleia2> jyo: they're still chugging along, we got an ipv6 modem from a comcast guy last year for the trial but connectivity never made it to us
<pleia2> so boo
<jyo> Hooray for being dual stacked at work. I can see the dancing kame.
<pleia2> oh yeah, sometimes I turn on my tunnel for ipv6 only content :)
<pleia2> you work at the ipv6 headquarters though ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Morning people.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, afternoon
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> g'day DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hows life?
 * pleia2 checks pulse
<pleia2> still going!
<bkerensa> pleia2: You around?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep
<bkerensa> pleia2: Can I PM?
<pleia2> sure
<jyo> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<jyo> oh damnit
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-04
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone ever played with zeya before?
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone about to test something for me?
 * pleia2 waves to DarkwingDuck 
<jyo> pleia2: Yeah, Rubik's Cube competition in Berkeley on Sunday. Sorry partimus people.
<pleia2> doh :)
<philipballew> has anyone here ever sat up a cron job? whats the best way to do it. It seems there are several but one way might be the best
<akk> The easiest way is to put a script in cron.hourly, daily, weekly etc.
<akk> If you need more control than that, use crontab (man crontab gives you the options).
<philipballew> akk. im just makin a rsync job say all I was gonna run was rsync -azv  /home /myusername  /path/to/externalharddrive
<philipballew> its a pretty easy thing, but was unsure if there was a correct way to do it. haha
<akk> When and how often? That's the issue with cron.
<philipballew> hum. every week was what i was gonna think
<akk> If you don't care exactly when, just make a script and put it in cron.weekly.
<philipballew> seemes easy enough.  #!/bin/sh seemes like the bwst way to go then
<philipballew> thanks!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-05
<bkerensa> :) You guys looking forward to global jam?
<pleia2> bkerensa: boo @ jam over labor day weekend :)
<pleia2> they should know that I use 3 day weekends for adventuring!
<pleia2> (actually considered going down to san diego but family trip is more important)
 * bkerensa pings pleia2
<pleia2> bkerensa: hey
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you think mailchimp through mailinglist would work?
<bkerensa> :)
 * pleia2 has never heard of mailchimp :\
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Guess I could just build out a simple template
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I just write text announcements and then copy them into the new announcement for the next month/event/whatever
<pleia2> no fancy stuff
<pleia2> partially because I then cross-post them to other mailing lists, some of which are old school linux lists whose participants get cranky when you send them html emails :)
<bkerensa> :P they must not like Unity either then :)
 * bkerensa doesnt even like Unity
<bkerensa> shh!
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> lol
 * pleia2 uses xubuntu
<bkerensa> I had trouble with it
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> couldnt get it to work properly
<pleia2> unity or xubuntu?
<bkerensa> xubuntu
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> the network manager didnt like me
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> oh :\
<bkerensa> then I got it to work and for some reason wifi was epic slow?
<pleia2> I'm using it on my desktop and netbook, never had a problem, but hardware can be cranky
<bkerensa> it wasnt my connection either
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> weird
<rww> doesn'
<bkerensa> like 1,300Bps was fast on it
<rww> t xubuntu use the same network manager applet as ubuntu?
<pleia2> I have a broadcom chip in my netbook, had to use the proprietary driver
<pleia2> rww: yeah
<bkerensa> but if I booted into LTS or Kubuntu no issue with speed
<bkerensa> Im using a usb wifi dongle :)
<pleia2> ah, I'm using xubuntu lts on my netbook
<pleia2> (netbook travels with me and we do presentations together, don't want to run 6 month releases on it)
<bkerensa> if I could sort out that speed issue I would have no problem using xubuntu... I like the lightweight
<rww> my netbook's on oneiric because I don't really use it right now :P
<rww> doesn't sound like the sort of thing that would be xubuntu's fault, to me :\
<bkerensa> I tried oneircic
<bkerensa> perhaps it was because I was running alpha?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> I will spin xubuntu back up down the road and try it again :)
<rww> if you try the same (released) versions of Ubuntu and Xubuntu and one has the problem and one doesn't, I'd be surprised
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Community is going lose a big asset in the coming year or two when FreeGeek moves to another distro
<bkerensa> they pump about 100 free desktop computers running Ubuntu into the community a month and their hardware wont run Unity
<pleia2> unity 2d is being released with 11.10 so that should help a lot
<pleia2> it just wasn't ready for 11.04
<bkerensa> I dont even think Natty in Classic runs to good on their boxes
<bkerensa> uses to much resources
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> they still ship Heron
<pleia2> hardy is EOL on the desktop :(
<MarkDude> Well puppy linux is compatible with Ubuntu repos
<bkerensa> Hopefully that will change though... One of my goals is to get them to modernize and move to newer release
<MarkDude> and runs on really old stuff
<bkerensa> MarkDude: True
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I was surprised they are using such a old release of Ubuntu
<bkerensa> MarkDude: They dont really have a lot of "Ubuntu" gurus over their... I think the only reason they ship Ubuntu is because its user friendly and free
<MarkDude> Yep
<bkerensa> MarkDude: The people who do their classes is PLUG and they dont even push Ubuntu they use Fedora and SuSe
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> Well Karmic puppy showed it could work well
<MarkDude> Well - silence is the better part of valor on my part there
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> just Puppy has most Distros beat on how well it works
<MarkDude> as well as being able to have whole OS on CD
<bkerensa> yeah but its adoption is still not major according to distrowatch last time I checked
<MarkDude> so it can work even if HD dies
<MarkDude> sheeple ?
<MarkDude> It works
<MarkDude> and works well
<akk> All liveCDs can work if the HD dies, can't they?
<akk> Puppy's big advantage is that they actually tune it for performance on non-modern hardware.
<MarkDude> Yes
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> And you can take yousfs file and burn cd that is made for just your hardware
<MarkDude> and just your setting- it is real easy
<akk> And they have a really easy install/boot method with USB sticks even for old machines that don't boot from USB.
<akk> I haven't seen any project that makes that easier than puppy does.
<akk> On hardware that's only 5 or so years old, though, I prefer a more modern distro with some performance tuning, like debian or arch.
<akk> Then you can run more modern programs but still get a performance win over ubuntu.
<MarkDude> True.
<MarkDude> Runs super fast
<grantbow> brace for interns from Nairobi
<grantbow> hello nelson
<nelson> hello
<grantbow> welcome to the Ubuntu US California channel
<grantbow> hello Guest95253
<nelson> thank you everything is working
<MarkDude> Hello peoples
<rww> Debian also tends to support some of the more esoteric architectures that Ubuntu and Arch don't, which is useful.
<muya> hello markdude
<MarkDude> hello muya, you will be one of the people keeping an eye on grantbow?
<grantbow> akk, MarkDude, didn't mean to interrupt any conversation already taking place.
<rww> I always find that concern funny, 'cause I live in #ubuntu, land of a thousand simultaneous conversations :P
<grantbow> MarkDude, Sept 7th they will be keeping me in line. My flight is early Sept 6th.
<annmaryharry> hello markdude we are all here
<muya> markdude ya i wiil keep an eye on grant
<annmaryharry> hello grant is there a way in which one can delete an error from the pad
<MarkDude> hello, keep an eye on him, he gets distracted
<grantbow> unlike MarkDude
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> MarkDude: you coming out to KIPP with us on sunday?
<annmaryharry>  #dreamfish
<pleia2> o_O
<grantbow> oops
<grantbow> they are learning IRC, sorry for any extra noise in this channel.
<pleia2> ah
<MarkDude> Sunday I have a bbq B-day party at Saras
<MarkDude> grantbow- we were just talking about how Puppy Linux runs well on old machines
<MarkDude> and that Free Geek may have to switch away from Ubuntu since it requires newer hardware
<akk> I wish there were an ubuntu offshoot that cared about old performance and old hardware ... but I guess that's called debian. :)
<akk> ('cept it doesn't have the nice ubuntu community around it)
<MarkDude> Are you saying Debian is mean akk?
 * MarkDude kids
<akk> Not usually mean, just less nice and less of a community than Ubuntu
<akk> plus, the bug system is hopeless
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Yes, nothing compares to Ubuntu's community
<MarkDude> nothing yet at least
<rww> I'd be more inclined to call Ubuntu's bug situation hopeless, personally :P
<grantbow> hopeless?
 * grantbow reads log
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> rww: Why do you feel this way?
<bkerensa> rww: I'm on Bug Team... I do see some issues myself but would love to see what other people think
<grantbow> that's a very cool offer
<grantbow> s/offer/invitation/
<grantbow> UDS sessions are also a good way to better understand the people behind the bug system and ask questions
<akk> The bug situation is somewhat hopeless, in terms of filing bugs and expecting anyone to actually pay attention
<rww> bkerensa: I don't have a novel opinion on this topic, but in short, Ubuntu's lack of ownership of individual packages means that bug reports are often ignored completely or responded to by people with no expertise in the package or ability to fix the issue. That there are so many bugs coming in that people triaging use copy-paste responses and tend to set bugs Incomplete and eventually expire them, often without understanding the bug context, doesn't help
<akk> but at least ubuntu has a system where you can track that ... with debian, you file it into this email black hole and that's the last you'll ever hear of it.
<akk> In ubuntu you might get mail from other people who have found workarounds, or hear two years later than someone finally looked at the patch.
<bkerensa> rww: All valid and good points... Notably Ubuntu Bug Team guides triagers to do exactly that... I usually will ping a package developer if I know them and ask them to look into it
<pleia2> akk: ah, the benefits of having a BTS that mortals can use :)
<philipballew> its interesting with ubuntu how because of its popularity in the linux market, they get bugs irrelevant to ubuntu itself, but software available for it, then those developers have to be informed
<bkerensa> imho Bug Team should have someone who is delegated the task of contacting individual package devs and following up on bugs and pushing for fixes
<pleia2> philipballew: it happens in all distros, those bugs should be forwarded upstream
<bkerensa> pleia2: should be :)
<pleia2> when I was doing more debian work we'd typically try to patch it and send the bug *and* the patch upstream
<rww> the only time I've had a good experience with Ubuntu bug reporting is for packages that have someone specific who looks after them. Bryce for Xorg, for example.
<rww> if you report a bug against most of universe, it just sits there
<pleia2> the server team has a policy of responding to bugs too
<akk> Same here. Reporting printing bugs is rewarding, because Til Kampeter looks at them very soon and comments, or reassigns, or otherwise does something useful.
<akk> They might not get fixed right away, but having someone look, triage and set some flags makes a huge difference.
<rww> (which now has me wondering about the wider question of how much support we can really give to random universe packages, and whether it'd be better to send their users upstream)
<philipballew> I have a bug where my backlight wont work, yet a debian dev made a ppa to install and patch it. works great because it is specific, yet there is a bug where my laptop freezes when i close the lid for more then a few minutes sometimes. to generic to have any idea what to do somewhat
<rww> (for both bug triage and support)
<akk> Something that would be useful: have each (non ubuntu core) package have an obvious link to its upstream bug system.
<pleia2> rww: truly not much, there simply aren't enough people to handle the bugs
<akk> I confess I often file bugs on X or GNU utils or whatever in ubuntu, because I know where the ubuntu bug system is
<rww> pleia2: right. and when someone wanders into #ubuntu with a question about some random science library that's synced from Debian and has never been touched by the hand of an @ubuntu.com...
<akk> whereas if I reported them upstream, it means spending 45 minutes finding the upstream bug system, registering in it, then realizing I have to download the source to the latest version and figure out how to build and install it before it's worth reporting anything.
<akk> esp. with X or the kernel (sometimes I will with kernel, because I know how to build that, but I have great sympathy with anyone who doesn't)
<philipballew> I think ubuntu users who can handle their way in linux more then most should let people know what computer their running and if a bug on that system is files they should be notified. ( I think that is somewhat in place)
<rww> I'd be interested in knowing if anyone else with the same computer system as me ever files a bug. The sheer improbability of it would be funny :P
<akk> If launchpad could offer some link like "If this isn't an ubuntu-specific bug, go [here] and report the bug on version X.Y.Z"
<akk> it might save a lot of bug reports that don't really belong in ubuntu
<rww> akk: except then we irritate upstreams if there's an Ubuntu-specific bug. that's happened in the past, hence the "report to LP" encouragement
<philipballew> i found a bug for 11.04 rww my laptop mic stopped after upgrade and all i did was add a line to my also sound confif but these people were still waiting for the update to occur and I felt bad for them as they were afraid to add a line in gedit
<rww> or, e.g. Tor, which was horribly out of date in Ubuntu's repositories for a few versions to the point that upstream proclaims on their website not to use repository packages even though they're now up to date. If someone reported a bug against that ancient Ubuntu version upstream, I imagine the reaction wouldn't have been great.
<philipballew> it affected everybody with my exact model
<philipballew> kismet is 4 years out of date currently
<philipballew> ^ no hope in sight and the kismet devs have a reporsity you need to add yourself to fix this problem. perhaps more help is needed to motu
<rww> It's in universe and pulled from Debian. A quick look at the Debian side of things seems to suggest it may be orphaned there. Another case where improving Debian would improve Ubuntu :)
<philipballew> would ubuntu breaking away from debian help a little?
<rww> no. the packages need maintaining either way. best to stay close to Debian and not duplicate effort
<philipballew> true, debian probably likes ubuntu for that somewhat? are we still binary compatible though?
<philipballew> i think in some packages we are not
<rww> ironically, the subset of Ubuntu's repositories that I use a lot (KDE) is maintained by the Kubuntu team and probably not pulling from Debian at all. but I justify this because Kubuntu seem to have a better relationship with upstream KDE :)
<rww> anyways, afk time
<philipballew> ttyl rww
<MarkDude> rww so you are saying that KDE talks well with KDE? Kinda meta
<rww> MarkDude: no, I'm saying Kubuntu does.
<MarkDude> Well KDE is its own group sorta.
<MarkDude> MArk S sorta leaves them alone, from what I understand
<rww> that a lot of Kubuntu folks are part of KDE reinforces my point :P
<MarkDude> makes sense there would be more dialog with them
<MarkDude> Cool, I had never heard that put that way
<MarkDude> anyway- do your thing
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: ping
<philipballew> sup DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Is there 'net access as Pennera?
<philipballew> there is. free wifi with no time limit
<DarkwingDuck> Nice.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, the other thing... what do we want to concentrate on at the jam?
<philipballew> thats what I was wondering. you would probably know that better?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, bugs are fun but, there is a learning curve.
<DarkwingDuck> Testing is always good.
<DarkwingDuck> and Upgradeing
<DarkwingDuck> *Upgrading
<philipballew> true, I can handle bugs if I need to. but not always needed. testing and upgrading might be easier for everyone
 * DarkwingDuck nods
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<philipballew> is there a list of things that need to be done somewhere?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I can gather that.
<bkerensa> :) Our jam is gonna be epic... Got custom Ubuntu Oregon Global Jam shorts ordered... Food & Beverage and hopefully some giveaways :D
<DarkwingDuck> Two links of intrest.
<crashsystems> anyone in here hear of http://convergence.io/ yet?
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Upgrade
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have Natty CDs and some leftover lanyards.
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: Were you going to make a flyer?
<philipballew> email these links out with an email ill have natty cd's I have 8 server cd's still. yeah. I was gonna mod the Ubuntu hour flyer I have. Can i email it to you in the next day or two?
<philipballew> btw... I dont move back to sd till later this month
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... I only have 4 lanyards
<DarkwingDuck> I have quite a few Natty CDs. Ubuntu, Kubuntu and a few server
<philipballew> I have 2, would anyone here have any. im going to the sf hour next week
<philipballew> maybe somebody there does
<DarkwingDuck> I have enough CDs
<philipballew> I do to, but laynards I mean?
<philipballew> is that necessary you think?
<DarkwingDuck> Not really, I was thinking of lanyarded name-tapes for people who are helping other in the jam.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll toss my ideas in the email... I have to run really quick.
<philipballew> makes sense, ill bring my two. haha. alright ill make the flayer and email it to you!
<DarkwingDuck> I'll email those links and another idea I had. :D
<philipballew> alright sweet!
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: email sent.
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, email received.
<philipballew> I can have the flayer by tomorrow morning. I don't recall being able to send photos on the mailing list here though.
<philipballew> probably give a link
<DarkwingDuck> You an Ubuntu member phil?
<philipballew> yes i am
<DarkwingDuck> Use your people.ubuntu.com account :D
<philipballew> alright! haha. sounds good then.
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<pleia2> or https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+junk/flyers ;)
<philipballew> ill look into it. unsure what i need, but it looks good
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-06
<seidos> well, i've learned 2 things:  1.  that jogging is easier with small quick steps as opposed to long strides and 2. that trail mix is a favorite food of mine
<seidos> not just easier...but it appears to be quite efficient
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, what time to have a global jam would have the most people in your opinion?
<philipballew> Fyi, I think that posted in several channels. xchat is kinds screwing around.
 * philipballew should probably switch from xchat
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: Oh I have no idea... 11-4 or something like that?
<DarkwingDuck> 1-5 or 1-6?
<philipballew> sounds good. the afternoon probably better then the morning you think? I was think that as well to
<philipballew> 11 would be good. give people time to drive yet still have their saturday evening to do whatever
 * philipballew can get there early and reserver tables
<philipballew> *reserve
<DarkwingDuck> getting me up and somewhere in the morning on a saturday morning... Not a simple task :P
<DarkwingDuck> So, Sept 3?
<philipballew> haha, me as well. and If people from closer up to La come, they wont wanna have to leave at dawn. Yeah, Saturday seems best to me. Just a thought though
<DarkwingDuck> No, Sat is good.
<DarkwingDuck> BRB, shower time
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> is the ubuntu circle of friends logo copyrighted?
<grantbow> philipballew there are permitted uses. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand  http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<philipballew> alright, I was gonna write Ubuntu onto the logo and put it on a flayer for a Ubuntu event. should work then if i put a credit on the flayer
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-07
 * bkerensa pings pleia2
<MarkDude> bkerensa, she is doing installs for Partimus charity right now
<bkerensa> oh :)
<MarkDude> The Princess is busy with Dangerous G (grant bow) and a few others helping the labs
 * MarkDude would be there, but a friend is having a B day party she planned a long time ago
<rww> ... and MarkDude is IRCing through it
<MarkDude> Not yet rww
<rww> :P
<MarkDude> Oh, bkerensa did you know that rww is the dude behing Read Write Web?
<rww> lies ^
<MarkDude> True story
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> Really :) I thought a guy living here in Portland was :)
<MarkDude> him and akk are the leaders for irc nicks you DONT NEED to use tab complete for
<MarkDude> Any NorCal people want to go to Super Nerd Night SF on Tuesday?
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=142009702551932
<bkerensa> I'm trying to find out how to get a copy of
<bkerensa> http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/
<bkerensa> which is the Ubuntu LoCo Wordpress Theme
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> bkerensa: I think: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-30
<pleia2> meeting in 9 or so minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 30 02:00:03 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone! who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July29
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July29 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> Agenda is there, not much on it :)
<pleia2> so... upcoming events, we have a San Francisco Ubuntu Hour and Debian dinner on Wednesday the 8th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1863/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> anyone have any other events or thoughts for events?
<scientes> oh hey im finially going to make it to one of these
<pleia2> I discovered this the other day (sf perl mongers were having a meeting there): http://www.yelp.com/biz/quetzal-internet-cafe-san-francisco
<darthrobot> Title: [Quetzal Internet Cafe - San Francisco, CA]
<pleia2> hi scientes
<pleia2> I haven't been yet, so I'll see about scoping it out for a release get together :)
<scientes> hope the traffic isn't as bad as it was yesterday evening
<pleia2> so... anyone else have anything?
<eps> I found another device with Ubuntu inside: http://pwnieexpress.com/pages/frequently-asked-questions
<darthrobot> Title: [Frequently Asked Questions | Pwnie Express]
<scientes> we need arm devices with more than 1GB of ram
<pleia2> eps: cool
<scientes> wow it ships with gcc already installed, that is uncommon these days
<scientes> however the fact that they are using ubuntu on that shows that they are, kinda, behind the times...
<scientes> as ubuntu doesn't run on those anymore
<pleia2> ok, I might just wrap this up if we don't have any more team stuff
<scientes> i run debian on mine
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 30 02:10:56 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-07-30-02.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks guys :)
<scientes> i dont see the gsm/3g stuff
<scientes> http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/pre-built-images-for-xbmc-ubuntu-12-04-based-with-hw-acceleration-finally-available-at-linaro/
<darthrobot> Title: [Pre-built images for XBMC (Ubuntu 12.04 based) with hw acceleration finally available at Linaro « rsalveti’s random thoughts]
<scientes> does that mean gstreamer and vlc too?
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you ever had a mailing list detect your @ubuntu.com alias and just use the actual sending acct?
<bkerensa> for some reason the IETF mailman servers detect I am sending from @gmail even when using my @ubuntu alias
<jtatum> gmail tacks on a header that shows the actual from account, if i remember right, bkerensa - could that be what you're seeing?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-31
<bkerensa> jtatum: likely thats whats happening because when I e-mail any IETF mailing list it shows my address as the @gmail automatically
<philballew> pleia2, are we going to have another election for dave or just wait till the next one in a couple months?
<pleia2> we can talk about it more formally at a meeting, but I think we'll just wait until the next one
<pleia2> elections are time-consuming and people mostly hate them
<philballew> They are coming up fast. Time really does fly sometimes
<akk> Yeah, let's not do two elections close together
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> philballew: up for post meeting stuff? (it was a short meeting last night :))
<philballew> pleia2, sure. ill get them done in the next day or so
<pleia2> awesome, thank you
<philballew> If you ever hear of any ubuntu stuff that needs work, let me know. I have been trying to find areas to work in that are not so technical lately pleia2
<pleia2> going to see Cory Doctorow speak tomorrow night \o/ http://longnow.org/seminars/02012/jul/31/coming-century-war-against-your-computer/
<darthrobot> Title: [Cory Doctorow: The Coming Century of War Against Your Computer - The Long Now]
<pleia2> philballew: sure, I'll keep you in mind :)
<philballew> Nice!
<pleia2> there are still tickets, and they're only $10 :)
<pleia2> and it's right near moscone, so close to bart/muni
<philballew> I was going to have to be in sf tomorrow, I might look into that.
<akk> ooh, nice -- he's a great speaker
<pleia2> I've never seen him, looking forward to it
<akk> Very much worth hearing.
<akk> (at least he was the one time I heard him -- stuck in my mind as someone I'd really love to emulate in my speaking)
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> Jetblue charges the same to go roundtrip from PDX to LV that it does to Oakland
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> philballew, you are hella funny
 * MarkDude just saw the Twiiter comment about me you made, rather amusing. 
 * MarkDude wanted to say - learned much from Jono :D
<DonkeyHotei> one thing people can learn from jono is how to end one's name with a vowel
<scientes> DonkeyHotei, lol
<philballew> MarkDude, I try
<philballew> MarkDude, do you know when and how I can get those oriley books from you, or who I get them from?
<MarkDude> Sure, remind me after Wed :)
<philballew> alright.
<bkerensa> philballew: you can also put a request in through your loco contacts in CA
<philballew> true bkerensa and I do that. Don't worry
<bkerensa> philballew: there are a few other publishers too
<philballew> Aware. I have several I work with.
<philballew> what ones bkerensa did you have in mind?
<bkerensa> Packt?
<philballew> hum, never herd of them bkerensa
<bkerensa> http://www.packtpub.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Home | Packt Publishing Technical & IT Book and eBook Store]
<kdub> so who's all going to denmark? :)
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> won't be at the UDS after that though, since it'll be during my honeymoon
<pleia2> I skipped going to a wedding of one of my fiance's best friends for a UDS, postponing my own honeymoon may be pushing it a bit :)
<akk> Where are your priorities, pleia2? :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> well, I did manage to make my wedding day 3 days after 13.04 release :)
<pleia2> no getting in the way of the release cycle!
<pleia2> hey nUboon2Age, long time no see
<nUboon2Age> Finally I got around to finding an Android IRC client and getting myself  back here. AND I'm scheming about my computing situation to get it better situated. Like possibly getting a zareason machine with Ubuntu preinatalled.  :-)
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> if that's too out of budget, fry's often has $300 systems that run Ubuntu quite well (I grabbed the Lenovo G575, $300, plus $40 to upgrade the RAM to 8G)
<nUboon2Age> Sorry to have been absent so long. Definitely not intentional.
<akk> Or of course ebay for super cheap systems.
<nUboon2Age> I noticed that zareason isn't advertising a netbook right now. Is the Lenovo a netbook?
<pleia2> no, it's a laptop
<akk> netbooks should be even cheaper, though (and lots of brands are cheaper than lenovo).
<nUboon2Age> I'm undecided on what I want, except I think I want it light
<akk> Also check the Dell outlet -- you can get new or refurb Dells way cheaper than the usual price. That's where I got my 2120.
<akk> Though the outlet doesn't seem to sell preinstalled Linux :( but you can get a machine that you know supports Linux because they sell it new with Linux.
<nUboon2Age> Pleia2 I haven't forgotten I owe you $20 for the cool Ubuntu ear rings either. Probably in the next couple of weeks I'll send it to ya.
<pleia2> ok whenever :)
<nUboon2Age> akk did you see there's a new Gimp magazine?
<akk> No -- sounds cool! Where?
<nUboon2Age> Pleia2 I appreciate your graciousness.  A princess in the best way. :-)
<nUboon2Age> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/first-issue-of-gimp-magazine-coming-this-fall akk
<darthrobot> Title: [First Issue of GIMP Magazine Coming This Fall]
<akk> Thanks, nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> ya mean you're not writing something for it yet? Oh that's got to be fixed. :-)
<akk> :)
<nUboon2Age> My Millennial Falcon machine is having issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 (eventual goal 12.04)
<nUboon2Age> I'm going to try fiddling with apt to make it go. We'll see.
<pleia2> what's the trouble?
<kdub> moar karma
<nUboon2Age> I think some packages are messed up or something.  I'll have to study it to even be able to describe it.
<nUboon2Age> BTW,  I'm also considering the Android pad from zareason.  Only wifi though, so I'm not sure.
<MarkDude> Anyone going to SVLUG tonight
<MarkDude> ?
<bkerensa> lugs
 * MarkDude has some Fedora / Ubuntu swag- this will be the 1st talk I have without some UW fliers :(
<pleia2> have a printer?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-women-conference-flier-2009.odt
<darthrobot> Title: [attachment:ubuntu-women-conference-flier-2009.odt of Resources - Ubuntu Women]
<pleia2> actually, this: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-women-flier-US-BW.svg
<darthrobot> Title: [attachment:ubuntu-women-flier-US-BW.svg of Resources - Ubuntu Women]
<pleia2> I can't really afford to do any printing right now, budget lately went to stickers
 * MarkDude left fliers at home- thx for the link pleia2 
<pleia2> ah ok
<MarkDude> maybe I can get someone to print it for me
<pleia2> the .svg one is the latest updated one
<MarkDude> Cool
<akk> If there's a PDF, you can probably take it to any Kinko's or Staples or wherever.
<akk> odt, maybe notsomuch.
<akk> Not sure if they'll take svg, that would be interesting to find out.
<raevol> so one of my coworkers has been tasked with making a task list for one of our teams
<raevol> so he makes it as a .pptx file
<raevol> *headdesk*
<greg-g> lolz
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-01
<pleia2> oh that's just sad
<akk> Wow, Toastmasters' website now requires silverlight. The depth of their cluelessness staggers me.
<jledbetter> oh gracious
<bkerensa> akk: should lobby then to not use it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Mozilla has a lobby group of volunteers who contact websites and tell them they need to do this and that to make firefox work good
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> There are people (mostly Apple users, and me now) griping on the linkedin group, but I don't think HQ listens to much.
<akk> Oh, cool, maybe I should file a mozilla bug to get them on it. They used to have a keyword for that,
<akk> like 10 years ago when it was actually common to see sites that only worked in IE
<akk> but I can't remember the keyword.
<bkerensa> I need to find out what that group is
<bkerensa> its really active surprisingly and has a lot of volunteers who reach out and do it
<akk> If you find out, bkerensa, let me know and I'll email them or file a bug or whatever the appropriate thing is.
<bkerensa> kk
<akk> TM are kind of MS whores anyway -- their only recent manual revisions were mostly to add "using Microsoft powerpoint" into several projects that said "using visual aids" in earlier versions.
<akk> Despite lots of people having already complained to them that PPT isn't the only presentation tool around.
<akk> Yay, another Linux/Firefox user on the thread -- how there are as many of us as Apple people, mwahaha.
<atto> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and I downloaded the ISO for 12.04. I tried burning it with Brasero at 8x and just as it finished, it ejected and then an error popped up. Should I burn the ISO again at a higher speed, or... ?
<atto> (I tried to boot up my laptop using the burned CD but it wouldn't work)
<toddc> safe bet it is bad download did you check the md5?
<toddc> always burn at lowest speed you can
<atto> Yes, the MD5 is the same, and I burned at the lowest speed.
<atto> I'm going to try burning the ISO onto a DVD-R because my laptop has always been finicky when it came to CD-R's.
<toddc> what was the error--ok
<atto> I can't remember but I'll try with a DVD instead, goodnight.
<bkerensa> pleia2: when Canonical ships to you do they have DHL e-mail your mailing list?
<bkerensa> DHL keeps sending notifications of a shipment to our mailing list
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope
<bkerensa> huh
<erichammond> unexpected email shipping notifications are often spam/phishing
<akk> I get phishes like that every day or two.
<bkerensa> huh?
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> but I looked at the e-mail and all the links and content were legit
<bkerensa> and it didnt have attachments and the source looked clean
<bkerensa> =/
<akk> If I'm expecting a package, I look for the tracking number, then type it into google.
<akk> Otherwise I go to the site that sold it and click on the tracking link from there.
<akk> *paste it into google, not actually type it
<erichammond> bkerensa: I usually find a single URL in the email that has bogus host.
<pleia2> oh right, I didn't make the connection, all the ubuntu lists I admin are being spammed by fake DHL spam
<pleia2> I thought you meant it actually was a real communication from Canonical shipping you something
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh ok maybe it was just coincidence I got packages from DHL when those e-mails came
<bkerensa> I was wondering
<bkerensa> >.<
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-02
<scientes> pleia2, OMFG, i as SOOOOO jelous
<scientes> ...of your egg bot
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> it's so cute!
<scientes> what is the next event i can go to?
<scientes> i am not very good at keeping up with this stuff
<pleia2> there is a san francisco ubuntu hour and a debian dinner in a week (wednesday the 8th)
<pleia2> anyway, must get to some not-on-computer things (next I need a bot that folds laundry)
<scientes> http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/x5ga/1192399791002.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [65471]
<scientes> pleia2, I have a dish washing robot
<scientes> (myself)
<bkerensa> pleia2: roomba
<scientes> bkerensa, the roomba is scary
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I want one
<scientes> there is no discernable order to the order in which it vacuums
<bkerensa> If you know any publicists for them tell them to holla :D
<scientes> there is a competitor that uses a standard rectangular pattern
<scientes> much less creapy
<bkerensa> huh
<scientes> im not kidding
<bkerensa> Well my Panasonic Vacuum is horrible even though its supposed to be better than a dyson
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> so I wanna leave it to a robot
 * scientes checks vacuum model...1sec
<scientes> this Miele works well
<bkerensa> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Bagless-Upright-Cleaner-MC-UL815/dp/B005BFZ5H2
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Panasonic Bagless Upright Vacuum Cleaner, Green, MC-UL815: Home & Kitchen]
<bkerensa> I have that thing
<bkerensa> and it is horrible
<bkerensa> I mean its vacuums great but idk it gets clogged very easily and then auto shuts off
<philballew> bkerensa, so you run bleeding edge Chromium I assume?
<bkerensa> philballew: stable actually
<philballew> thats surprising. You dont seem like the type.
 * scientes runs nightly firefox
 * philballew runs IE through wine
<bkerensa> philballew: Chromium has a fast enough release cycle that it doesnt take longer for new stuff to trickle
<bkerensa> philballew: u try out openphoto yet?
<philballew> I dont own a camera
<philballew> If I get one bkerensa Ill need to look into it
<bkerensa> oh
<philballew> Im way behind on all the techno stuff. I dopnt own a tv even. Or anything like that
<bkerensa> wut
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just realized I have a book for you from Jono
<pleia2> bkerensa: if it's not personalized in any way, you're welcome to give it to someone there, probably easier if I grab one from jono directly (I'm seeing him on Sunday, and we bump into each other often enough otherwise)
<bkerensa> pleia2: its personalized
<pleia2> ah, doh
<pleia2> I can paypal you a few bucks to ship it if you want
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Im not worried about shipping cost
<pleia2> not sure how I would have fit it in my suitcase anyway :)
<bkerensa> USPS flat rate for the win
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ok, my address is at: whois princessleia.com
<bkerensa> kk :D
<bkerensa> I dont even use my address on whois
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> a lot of people don't
<bkerensa> and own a lot of domains :D
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Domain Registry of America Spam
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> pleia2: uhh so does your building have special internet?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> "special internet"?
<bkerensa> I got a weird visit to my blog the other day
<bkerensa> it said "New Montgomery Condo Internet"
<bkerensa> that was the ARIN lookup
<pleia2> interesting
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> let me go search it again in my logs
<pleia2> CustName:       NEW MONTGOMERY CONDOMINIUMS
<pleia2> indeedy
<pleia2> that's the webpass
<pleia2> we also have a comcast business line, but our wifi at home is on the webpass.com internet
<pleia2> so normally I come in from alderaan.princessleia.com, but if I'm on a the wifi it's that
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/HgZAj.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [35860]
<bkerensa> ahh ok
<bkerensa> I just thought it was odd :D
<pleia2> it is, I hadn't realized that
<pleia2> they stick a wireless 100M thing on our roof and that serves internet to the building, our only alternative to comcast or DSL
<bkerensa> I was like the only person I know on new montg is pleia2 but she is far to geek to use shared internet :P
<bkerensa> OMG
<bkerensa> nice
<pleia2> they also give us free wifi in the lobby (which goes into the coffee shop some too) and roof deck :)
<bkerensa> nice so your never using data on ur cell provider at home
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> we have to pay for it, but it's pretty decent
<pleia2> right
<bkerensa> =/ AT&T gave me a microcell because their service sucked in my neighborhood even though it was there best coverage area
<bkerensa> but I had to remove it after I found out it was double charging me
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> at&t doesn't have coverage in this building, but I have tmobile and it's fine
<bkerensa> If you are on a microcell which uses your own bandwidth (comcast etc) and you use data on your phone they charge you for your data use which you pay your ISP for
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and your minutes too
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Im thinking of going to Credo Wireless which is a reseller of Sprint
<bkerensa> they keep offering to buy out our AT&T contract and give us new phones plus 50% discount for one year
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-03
<scientes> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/G/grind-crank.html
<darthrobot> Title: [grind crank]
<scientes> OMG i must build one!
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Awesome.
<scientes> much better than [c][enter][enter]etc.. in gdb
<scientes> **s
<scientes> or [n]
<kdub> philballew: how's the north california treating you?
<philballew> kdub, Cant complain. The 100 degree temps can get a little annoying though.
<kdub> its a cool 75 down here :)
<philballew> haha kdub Yeah, Hows the job?
<kdub> oh pluggin along, nice knowing i'm not contributing to the proprietary blob problem anymore :)
<philballew> that does sound like a good feeling.
<philballew> MarkDude, so those books?
<raevol> kdub: where you workin
 * MarkDude can do that now philballew 
<philballew> MarkDude, alright. Do I have to pick them up from you or do they mail them to me?
 * bkerensa shakes fist at znc module developers
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-04
<MarkDude> philballew, - you are driving down?
<MarkDude> Can you pick someone up in Walnut Creek?
<MarkDude> Her name is Bethany- she is most likely your future ex-wife :D
<dragon> lmao
<philballew> MarkDude, yeah. I can do that!
<MarkDude> Cool- I think you met her at the last picnic
<philballew> Alright, Im gonna leave Auburn sometime between 12 and 1.
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> dragon, - how are things in America's hat?
<MarkDude> (Canada)
<dragon> Hot.
<dragon> MarkDude: Heat is driving everyone nuts. It's over 31 out here.
<MarkDude> Its cold enough here - I am not sure if folks will want to eat pizzaa outside
<dragon> Sounds like lots of fun is going to be had.
<MarkDude> Karaoke is getting ready too
<philballew> MarkDude, So how do I get these books? there shipped to you or me?
<MarkDude> Well maybe not me.
<MarkDude> Can you get some of them to ple ia2 within a month (or sooner of you getting them?
<MarkDude> If so- we ship to you.
<MarkDude> That would allow her to be able to ahev some at Ubuntu Hours, without making her plate to full.
<MarkDude> philballew, I just need the link to the books on the wiki- and PM me your address
<philballew> alright. let me do that in a few
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-05
<pleia2> philballew: have time to work on post-meeting stuff? :)
<philballew> pleia2, shoot, yeah. Ill do that
<philballew> slipped my mine
<philballew> *mind
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> ok, heading out to do some Partimus stuff (got some notebooks donated, yay!)
<Darkwing> pleia2: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-29
<grantphone> i am changing a flat so I can not host the meeting, sorry
<grantphone> ttyl
<pleia2> so, looks like grantbow had some car troubles
<pleia2> and I'm on an airplane (internet not so good, may drop at any time ;))
<eps> Yay for ubiquitous Internet access!
<pleia2> if anyone has any informal comments that's cool, but no formal meeting today I think
<pleia2> philipballew volunteered at the ubuntu booth at oscon, it was quite hectic :)
<pleia2> I'll confirm with grantbow that he can host next time (I'll probably be on a plane then too)
<eps> Give us dirt! (Ubuntu Edge, Nexus 7 v2, etc.)
<pleia2> there was an ubuntu edge prototype at oscon, non-functioning
<pleia2> had to look at the nexus4s and stuff they had to see ubuntu phone software working :)
<pleia2> looked pretty slick though
<pleia2> I will mention that we haven't been massively active aside from ubuntu hours (which are great!) lately
<pleia2> gonna start brainstorming more about things to do
<pleia2> looks like the ubuntu global jam is going to be the weekend of sept 13th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I'll confirm
<eps> A BBQ? Software Freedom Day?
<pleia2> either would be good
<pleia2> jono has said he'd bbq for us, but he is always so busy, probably don't want to wait for him :)
<pleia2> release is scheduled for october 17th, and I should be in town for once
<pleia2> hope to do something for that :) maybe panera finally
<pleia2> I'll put an email together with all these ideas, thanks eps
 * pleia2 entering bumpy part of flight, disconnects from ssh
<kotux> Man, oscon must have been a lot of fun.
<Torikun> I wish the Ubuntu phone was cheaper
<kotux> Me too
<kotux> It sells like a premium.
<Torikun> I know
<Torikun> I pay $200
<Torikun> nothing more
<Torikun> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Announces-Six-Years-of-Support-for-Ubuntu-Edge-371641.shtml
<darthrobot> Title: [Mark Shuttleworth Announces Six Years of Support for Ubuntu Edge]
<Torikun> That is great
<Torikun> Go Mark!
<Torikun> Ubuntu is doing something better than every phone vendor except for Apple
<Torikun> Apple supports their devices longer than Google
<troyready> I hope the Edge meets its funding goal; I'll be really jazzed to get one
<troyready> Definitely a premium product, but it's  a pretty cool way to start offering it, and seems like a bargain for all you get
<Torikun> Almost 7 Million
<Torikun> not even half way
<troyready> yeah, they'd have to come up with something really crazy for the end of the campaign to get the needed numbers. Doesn't seem like it can be done at this point
<nhaines> grantbow: although they claim that the power off thing is fixed, these are all filthy lies from the heart of Mordor.[6~
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-30
<troyready> Ubuntu Edge at 7.37m and rising. Still not projected to make it, but one can hope.
<troyready> Anyone pledged for their t-shirt now?
<bkerensa> $50 for a t-shirt is pretty expensive ;)
<pleia2> thinking of heading to mountain view after 5, anyone else around?
<nhaines> pleia2: I will have to just be there in spirit.  :)
<nhaines> Hmm, Ubuntu 13.10 land was interesting for a couple days, but it's way too broken.  13.04 time again.
<nhaines> (By "way too broken" I mainly mean I can't autohide the launcher.)
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-01
<pleia2> hooray, our 2nd banner+tablecloth has arrived!
<pleia2> philipballew is now holding on to one for socal, and we'll keep this one up here in the north
<jyo> New ubuntu typeface on the new banner?
<pleia2> jyo: it's the same as our current big orange one
<pleia2> (not the old ubuntu california specific one)
<jyo> pleia2: Cool!
<nhaines> pleia2: good thinking to order another. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-03
<philipballew> I I want to encrypt the hard drive my server's os (Debian) is installed on, is there a way to enter the paraphrase without a monitor hooked up?
<nhaines> With an attached keyboard.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-28
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: July 27th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> Meeting in about an hour. Tonight's incredibly exciting agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July27
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July27 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> Five minutes or so until meeting; agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July27
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14July27 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> aanndd meeting time
<rww> #startmeeting Ubuntu California 2014-07-27
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jul 28 02:01:00 2014 UTC.  The chair is rww. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ianorlin> o\
<rww> #chair rww pleia2
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: pleia2 rww
<rww> #topic Roll call
<rww> Who's around?
<rww> o/
<rww> (let the minutes reflect that elky is too busy trolling #ubuntu-offtopic to say hi)
<elky> :(
 * philip15 says hello
<elky> i was informing them of a thing :(
<rww> hihi philip15
<rww> are you the philip of the ballew variety?
<philip15> Oh yes I am.
<rww> awesome
<rww> we were just getting started; nothing on the agenda tonight
<rww> alrighty. Anyone have any topics for today?
 * ianorlin needs to think of more meeting topics but doesn't have anything currently
<rww> doesn't look like anyone does. I'll leave the meeting open for 5 minutes in case anyone thinks one up, and then #endmeeting if not
<rww> alrighty, that's a wrap
<rww> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jul 28 02:11:38 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-07-28-02.01.moin.txt
<grantbow> at least it was short :-)
<grantbow> thanks for hosting rww
<Roguehorse> Anyone still around is did everyone bail?
<rww> we all bailed. no topics to discuss :(
<Roguehorse> Awww ... bummer.
<Roguehorse> I was hoping to make the meeting tonight but got caught up in my paper for school
<nhaines> Roguehorse: ironically, for all practical purposes, you made it.  :P
<elky> that is far more important
<nhaines> Unless you had something to discuss.  In which case we can still do that anway.  :)
<Roguehorse> Um .. Any plans for this summer? Events? I tried to follow up with pleia through email to no answer
<rww> nobody's come up with anything, as far as I know
<rww> pleia2's been a tad busy flying around the planet and having surgery :(
<Roguehorse> Oh no! The travel I knew ... sorry to hear that :(
<Roguehorse> Ya know, I just started playing with an Ubuntu Server install ... maybe we could do some sort of picnic/server config thing?
<Roguehorse> When I start it up I get some kind of fail on the Samba but it rolls by so fast I can't read it
<nhaines> Yes, the doctors say she should be walking and talking again in no time.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: welcome to the magic of Shift-PgUp/PgDn.  :)
<nhaines> Also dmesg.
<nhaines> Particularly 'dmesg | less'
<Roguehorse> Woulkd it make a difference being in a VM?
<nhaines> None.  :)
<Roguehorse> good
<rww> scrolllock!
<rww> or does that not work this decade
<nhaines> If you have a DEC terminal.  :P
<Roguehorse> hehe
<nhaines> I haven't tried it in a while.  I'm usually trying to put out the fire afterward.  :)
<rww> pretty sure it works on my debian, but that doesn't really narrow it down to this decade
<nhaines> On my 386 I'd just press Pause.
<Roguehorse> anyway, the picnic/config thing was a thought
<Roguehorse> I'll play with it again probably Tuesday at the earliest. Sat - Mon are usually my heaviest homework days
<nhaines> That's the fun thing about VMs.  :)
<Roguehorse> So anyway, I have an Ubuntu Server, a Windows, a Kubuntu and a CentOS network all to connect together in VirtualBox
<Roguehorse> I wanted everything to be different for the challenge
<Roguehorse> Or I'm crazier than I realize
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Well, Ubuntu Server and Kubuntu are basically the same thing.  :)  And CentOS should be very similar when it comes to Samba.
<Roguehorse> So of course only the Windows install is going to give me troubles?
<nhaines> Windows only does SMB.  So if Samba's up and running it should be trivial.
<Roguehorse> I selected SSH, Samba and Mail installations for the server
<Roguehorse> Apache might be in there but I've already messed with that a while so that's not new to me
<nhaines> I remember as a kid in high school, you just couldn't get server versions of software without spending hundreds--which I didn't have.
<nhaines> It's really great to be able to just grab software and try it.  :)
<Roguehorse> No kidding. Without Linux or virtualization I would never be able to even try any of this without having to devote half a room and a bankroll
<Roguehorse> Linux distros have allowed me to learn so much more than anything else very fast
<Roguehorse> I try and convince other students at my University they should try it, but many are just either stubborn or scared - it's their loss
<Roguehorse> I want to get one of these -- http://www.tinygreenpc.com/microsvr.aspx
<darthrobot`> Title: [MicroSVR | Fanless Powerful Microserver | Tiny Green PC]
<ianorlin> yeah that is fun to just try stuff
<nhaines> It is their loss!
<nhaines> And the best thing is you're not learning on some "trial" edition or student edition.  It's the big time, right from the start.
<ianorlin> that you promptly forget because can't practice after graduating
<rww> yeah, I like how you can read something on G+ about a cool thing a FOSS distro can do, spin up a VM or three, and try it
<nhaines> Or you hit a wall because some settings were changed to accomodate a smaller workload, so the full version works differently.
<Roguehorse> Yes, probably the LARGEST downfall of my university is the lack of labs
 * ianorlin is using still using the laptop he went to UCLA with
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: That's cool!
<ianorlin> but that was only a little over a year ago
<ianorlin> it is nearly 5 years old now
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Roguehorse> I didn't own a computer my first three times to college
<ianorlin> but broadcom wifi :(
<nhaines> Most modern broadcom chips work a treat.  Despite the apathy of Broadcom.
<ianorlin> no it works fine in GUI but is only supported by wl driver and if I switch to tty my tty gets flooded
<ianorlin> I could sudo modprobe -r wl but that makes me unable to use wireless I think b43 drivers works but not for 5ghz and is not supported
 * ianorlin did not see you at OCLUG so I could not show you the text mode problem
<nhaines> That's odd?
<nhaines> yeah, I was running around San Diego playing Ingress.
<ianorlin> I remember there are complications to running both b43 and wl
<nhaines> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<nhaines> That's mine.  Works perfectly.
<ianorlin> http://paste.openstack.org/show/88616 wl ate my dmesg
<darthrobot`> [R: paste.openstack.org] Title: [Paste #88616 | LodgeIt!]
<nhaines> bcmwl is my driver.
<Roguehorse> Do you guys use desktops at all?
<nhaines> Desktops?
<Roguehorse> Well, gotta roll, got stuff to get done in the next hour or so....later
<nhaines> Sure.  :)  Actually, one of the nicest things is to have a nice graphics card and dual monitors.  XD
<ianorlin> yay found and fixed typo in my resume
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-30
<philipballew> Yesterday while I was at the mall, someone walked up to me and said "I really like your Ubuntu shirt, Ubuntu makes great vegetarian food."
<elky> apparently there was a restaurant called ubuntu in napa
<elky> in like 2011
<philipballew> Yeah, she said something like that, but I was just more confused than anything. Apparently it is "The best Vegetarian food in all of Northern California"
<rww> elky: want to go eat Ubuntu some time
<elky> it closed tho
<rww> goddamnit
<rww> it was Michelin starred and everything T_T
<philipballew> http://www.yelp.com/biz/ubuntu-restaurant-and-yoga-studio-napa
<darthrobot`> [403] Title: [403 Forbidden]
<philipballew> Looks like it was expensive.
<philipballew> elky, rww  do you two like coffee? http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-ubuntu-coffee-cooperative-emeryville
<darthrobot`> [403] Title: [403 Forbidden]
<elky> we've seen that, it's sold at wholefoods iirc
<philipballew> "Whole Foods, The rich persons Trader Joes"
<elky> or, the trader-joes like place that has frozen gluten free pizza that isn't crap
<elky> the trader joes one is so crappy that even after cooking the tomato sauce peels off in a jelly-like layer
<philipballew> Yeah, people with Celiacs disease always have a hard time with finding the right food.
<rww> meanwhile TJ glutenous pizza is awesome
<elky> which is why it's such a disappointment
<elky> i'll just stick with the udi's pizzas. they're pretty good
<elky> rww: next time we're in concord, can we try Pizza My Way? :3
<rww> we go to concord? :P
 * philipballew eats Papa Murphy's.
 * ianorlin wants to go to food 4 less to get the kroger granola bars
<philipballew> ianorlin, where in CA do you live?
<philipballew> as it what city in the area is the best way to ask that
<blitz> what is a concord
<ianorlin> Torrance
<blitz> oh it's like a pleasanton
<ianorlin> it is close to scale so I just drive there and don't get hotel room
<ianorlin> like just take the 405 for a few miles
<philipballew> I know Torrance :)
 * kdub abandoned socal
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-31
<nhaines> rww, elky: I've had Ubuntu coffee. Actually, I think we used it at the December OCLUG installfest.  It's rich and almost buttery.  Would drink again.
 * nhaines thinks there's a little bit of ground coffee left in the bag.  Should drink again.
 * ianorlin actually doesn't drink coffee
<nhaines> ianorlin: oh, you have to brew it first.
<nhaines> Much smoother that way.
 * ianorlin knows that
<nhaines> I didn't drink coffee until work demanded it.
<nhaines> Nothing like fighting sleep while teaching a class at the Screen Actor's Guild.  Turns out you can drink 4 Keurig pods in a 15 minute break.
<nhaines> I was terrified that I'd fall asleep during lunch and not be there for the last half of the class haha.
<elky> nhaines: i'll have to try it some time
<nhaines> elky: and if you don't like it, just bring it to a LUG meeting!  :D
 * ianorlin unfortanely was not at December installfest
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-01
<philipballew> San Diego is winning
<philipballew> http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/8/1/tech-companies-thrivinginsandiegotijuanaborderzone.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Tech companies thriving in San Diego–Tijuana border zone | Al Jazeera America]
<grantbow> \o/
<philipballew> grantbow, \0/
<grantbow> +1 San Diego
<philipballew> Its much nicer when you have a manufacturing plant for your product that is 100 meters from the design facility.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-02
<nhaines> I am very happy because I had about 80 unread emails and I went through and they were mostly sales or newsletters that I didn't need to read.  So now I'm back down to 0.
<pleia2> I remember inbox zero once
<pleia2> maybe twice :)
<rww> My inbox is empty regularly. It's an upside of not being too important :3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-03
<nhaines> pleia2: I was up to date with emails but had about 80 peppered throughout my inbox from March on.  So it was stressing me out.  Turns out they weren't important, which is why I put them off before anyway.  :P
<pleia2> I'm going to be on an airplane again for our next meeting :s
 * pleia2 writes team report in penance
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: August 10th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> pleia2: updating the meeting stuff was on my todo list for today :D
<rww> pleia2: i can chair next meeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-27
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpVOGvsym8
<darthrobot> Title: [Stronger Than Fear: Mental Health in the Developer Community - Open Source Bridge 2015 - YouTube]
<nhaines> Well, meeting in 5.
<nhaines> !startmeeting
<darthrobot> nhaines: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Factoid startmeeting not found
<nhaines> My life is a lie.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 27 02:01:40 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> It's meeting time once again!
<pleia2> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July26
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July26 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Hi pleia2 and ianorlin!
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events and announcements
<nhaines> Since there's nothing on the agenda, is there anything going on in the community that warrants mention?
<ianorlin> for flavors there will be alpha 2 for 15.10 planned to be released next Thursday
<pleia2> we mentioned the Ubuntu Global Jam during the last meeting, it's 2 weeks away and we don't seem to have any events planned
<pleia2> maybe next time :)
<nhaines> I am tentatively working on the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase.
<pleia2> I'll reach out to MichaelPaoli and pganthavorn to see if either of them can do the San Francisco Ubuntu Hour in August (the 12th) but I'll be out of the country so I can't host/attend
<nhaines> I think my book publishing obligations will keep me from planning an Ubuntu Global Jam event, although I'd attend one if it were local!
<pleia2> nhaines: have a link to showcase info?
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> But it's out of date.  I'm going to reach out to people this week but hope that by August... maybe 3rd, we'll get everything up to date.
<nhaines> I'd like to get this started up again for the Ubuntu 15.10 release.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Anyway, as much as I like Josh Woodward, it's time for a change!  :D
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There's nothing on the agenda, so no agenda items to discuss.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there anything else that anyone wants to bring up tonight?
<pleia2> I'll be representing California down at UbuCon Latin America \o/
<pleia2> pretty excited, I fly out in a week and a half
<pleia2> and it's my first ubucon outside of the US
<nhaines> Ooh, how exciting!  :D
<pleia2> that's all from me :)
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.  I'm looking forward to hearing from José Antonio Rey that you had fun and didn't just work the entire time.  ;)
<nhaines> ianorlin: anything to add?
<pleia2> haha
<ianorlin> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ would probably be a good thing to read if you want to help someone with testing
<darthrobot> Title: [QATeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> That's a great resource for anyone interested in participating in the Ubuntu Global Jam!
<nhaines> Okay, sounds good.  Well, I think that's it for this time around.  Hopefully it's just a lull before the next events start kicking off.
<nhaines> The next meeting is on August 9th.  Hope to see everyone there!  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 27 02:17:11 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-07-27-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> I probably won't be able to get to the post-meeting stuff until Tuesday, if someone wants to get started on that without me.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 9th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> But there's a head start.
<Roguehorse> Ah, man
<nhaines> You missed the fun this week!
<Roguehorse> Sorry, got tied up in a little madness
<nhaines> It happens.
<nhaines> So usually by now I'd be thinking about upgrading to wily soon.  But not with a gcc5 transition in progress.
<Roguehorse> four years of secrecy revealed .... http://roguehorse.blogspot.com/2015/07/gunning-for-you.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ROGUEHORSE - Blog: Gunning For You]
 * blitz files that away to read after this meeting
<blitz> well everyone in that story seems petty
<Roguehorse> Man, the local medical supply store didn't have the adema slippers I was looking for  http://www.amazon.com/Edema-Slipper-Swollen-Feet-opens-Fully/dp/B00B1M0B8C
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Men's Navy Edema Slipper for Swollen Feet-opens Fully: Booties Slippers: Shoes]
<Roguehorse> I tried Walmart and Target too
<Roguehorse> I was hoping to try some on before bying
<Roguehorse> buying
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-28
<Roguehorse> Looks like I need to apply for ADA compliant jobs now
<ShawnE> are there any Ubuntu user groups in or near La Mesa, CA?
<ShawnE> *taps the microphone* Is this thing on? ;)
<ShawnE> I'll try again another time. Have a great night folks! :)
 * pleia2 wonders why someone would ask about california teams at 3:30AM california time
<blitz> insomniacs
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: at least he was polite about it.  :)
<pleia2> hehe, yes
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-29
<Roguehorse> Ah man .... so hot today!
<DonkeyHotei> 82 in sf atm
<Roguehorse> 80 here
<Roguehorse> I'm surprised to see SF get up there ... must be nice
<DonkeyHotei> actually that 82 was at sfo, with 27% humidity. at that moment, where i am in sf was 68 with 92% humidity. idk what's worse
<DonkeyHotei> i can't stand heat
<ianorlin> ow 92 humidity
<Roguehorse> used to get that level of humidity when I lived in Michigan .... it's awful
<Roguehorse> got the results of my 24hr urinalysis .... this will blow your mind!
<Roguehorse> Protein 748mg .... normal  = 0 to 150mg
<Roguehorse> Microalbumin/Creatnin Ratio 483 .... normal = <30mcg/mg
<Roguehorse> Nah, I'm not sick..... =(
<Roguehorse> welcome to the 1 in 100,000 club
<philipballew> Roguehorse, sounds bad
<Roguehorse> The last two months have sucked ... and I'm still in limbo waiting on others to press forward. Thankfully, I'm not getting worse. But yeah, it's bad.
<Roguehorse> 5 in 100,000 kids will be born with this each year .... most will outgrow it by their teens. I didn't. I was the "lucky" one and now I'm old. The same old meds routine aint workin' no more.
<Roguehorse> I had to apologize to my son the other day. This is "not" the kind of Dad I wanted him to have. He understood. He's 5.
<Roguehorse> Just a lot of stuff I have to re-figure out how I'm going to deal with now.
<Roguehorse> On my side though is the President of Chabot Nephrology Group ... He's seeing me gratis because he says it's not fair to someone my age
<Roguehorse> I have to have MediCal to cover all my labs and the biopsy I need so they can figure out how/if they can fix me
<Roguehorse> I'm in limbo waiting for that to come through
<Roguehorse> They tell me it could take up to a month and thankfully I have enough med refills to last me that long
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-30
<Roguehorse> Did anyone else have to re-install Enigmail lately?
<Roguehorse> Hah! Dug up some old photos.....http://www.roguehorse.net/gallery.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Scott DuBois - Gallery]
<DonkeyHotei> wyatt earp is buried a few spots away from my dad
<Roguehorse> get out! Cool!
<DonkeyHotei> you didn't know he was in colma?
<Roguehorse> Earp? Yeah, that photo is from 2003 or 2004
<DonkeyHotei> my dad died in 1997
<Roguehorse> LOL! Back when I still had dark hair ... not grey
<DonkeyHotei> i had gray, though
<DonkeyHotei> just less of it
<Roguehorse> Yeah, gettin' old isn't easy
<Roguehorse> I'm just glad I've taken the time to learn the skills I have so I can share them with people and be able to create something I can leave for my son, ya know?
<Roguehorse> Man, looking back, I've done a lot of stuff. =)
<DonkeyHotei> looking back, i've done nothing important
<Roguehorse> Ah, sure you have. You just have to look from a different perspective.
<DonkeyHotei> unfortunately the only perspective i usually have is my own
<Roguehorse> point
<Roguehorse> Me, I've always felt one has to make their moments and make sure to capture them.
<Roguehorse> I bet you have some really cool memories lying around just waiting to be let out
<MarkDude> What sound does the dog make DonkeyHotei ?
<MarkDude> Mu.
<MarkDude> Of course the Koan goes along the lines of Does a dog have the Buddha Nature?
<MarkDude> And the sound is closer to wu most likely, but, I digress, if you can study the Chou Chous dog thing, it's good for perspective :_)
<MarkDude> :-)
<MarkDude> http://blog.oup.com/2012/04/four-myths-about-zen-buddhisms-mu-koan/
<darthrobot> Title: [Four myths about Zen Buddhism's "Mu Koan" | OUPblog]
<Roguehorse> Hmm ... I have  a lot of old web work from years past
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-31
<Roguehorse> added more to the gallery:  http://www.roguehorse.net/gallery.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Scott DuBois - Gallery]
<Roguehorse> One thing I can say ... my condition may have be in bad straights now ... but I didn't let iot stop me from "living"
<Roguehorse> it
<akk> Lenovo survey where you can pick Linux as an OS option: http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-survey-4-miscellaneous
<darthrobot> Title: [Retro ThinkPad Survey 4: Miscellaneous | Lenovo]
<akk> Spread the word ...
<Roguehorse> akk: interesting, thanks!
<Roguehorse> published a new post: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/rights-scott-dubois?trk=prof-post
<darthrobot> [999] Title: [Error reading title]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-01
<Roguehorse> quiet day ... everyone must be out =)
<nhaines> I know I'm not here.
<Roguehorse> LOL
<Roguehorse> had to do an update on my Garmin ... been over a year
<nhaines> I am quite happy I haven't needed my TomTom in a very long time, although I still keep it around on camping or road trips or whatever.
<Roguehorse> I suck at directions so I use mine fairly regularly
<nhaines> Oh, I use my Nexus 5 and Google Maps.
<Roguehorse> now updates on the laptop ... W7HP
<nhaines> Pretty much constantly.
<nhaines> On the bright side, I'm the default voice on UNav for Ubuntu phones  :)
<Roguehorse> Yeah, phone works too
<Roguehorse> That's just way cool =)
<ianorlyn> I wonder if microsoft cliamed to love linux don't they have some better voices they could allow screenreaders on linux for
<pleia2> it's sysadmin day, we're out celebrating (or fixing problems for people, like every other day)
<nhaines> \o/
<akk> I use OsmAnd for maps -- openstreetmap, plus it works offline (which I usually am).
<nhaines> Google Maps added offline maps *again*.
<nhaines> I'd be more annoyed but they also added a much more useful location history feature.
<akk> Ah, I haven't actually tried in years since way back when they didn't support the android version I had then.
<akk> They do tend to offer things then take them away, though. At least with OsmAnd, in theory I could compile an old version if I needed to.
<akk> (I also keep some old binaries and data sets archived just in case.)
<akk> And openstreetmap shows more trails than google.
<ianorlyn> yeah google kills stuff that would cost them rather than lose money
<akk> Or they "upgrade" the app to make it hard to use, like google maps on browsers.
<akk> Of course all projects do that, but google seems to do it worse than most because they like to redefine what the project is for.
<Roguehorse> \o/ Yay SysAdminDay .... I'm updateing Windows =(
<Roguehorse> Oh, well, it has to get done too ....
<nhaines> Roguehorse: it's a pretty painless update and it's a nice iteration from Windows 8.1
<Roguehorse> That is true
<Roguehorse> 46 total updates, on 11 now ... gonna be a while
<Roguehorse> getting there, 37 of 46
<ianorlyn> hmm I don't have anything other than linux really that I boot
<Roguehorse> It's a beautiful day! \o/
<Roguehorse> I got pictures of the blue moon last night ....
<Roguehorse> they're eh...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-02
<Roguehorse> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eb03j74zwm4p0gt/IMG_20150731_223323_427.jpg?dl=0
<darthrobot> Title: [Dropbox - IMG_20150731_223323_427.jpg]
<Roguehorse> freakin meds make me shakey so it's hard to take pictures =(
<MichaelPaoli> SF-LUG 11a-1p @ Cafe Enchante http://www.sf-lug.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Linux Users' Group]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-07
<pleia2> jose: btw, asked pearson if they can ship out some ubuntu books for us to sign at fosscon (I have a bunch of friends in Philly, I'm sure one will accept the delivery so we don't need to fill up our luggage)
<jose> pleia2: you can ship them to my hotel otherwise
<pleia2> nhaines: now that it's closer in and I don't have to do timezone math, I can confirm that I'll be flying somewhere over Europe, and hopefully alseep, when the meeting happens
<pleia2> jose: a lot of hotels have started charging for receiving packages, and I don't know when they'll arrive exactly
<jose> pleia2: I checked with mine and it's cool. they can arrive anytime between now and conf time and they'll hold them for me
<jose> but as you feel comfortable
<jose> I'll be happy to sign them :)
<pleia2> yay :D
<pleia2> nhaines: now that it's closer in and I don't have to do timezone math, I can confirm that I'll be flying somewhere over Europe, and hopefully alseep, when the meeting happens
<pleia2> derp
<pleia2> laggy connetion :\
 * pleia2 wanders off to first airplane
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-08-03
<ricardobonilla> Hello! I'm new here, but not to Ubuntu Linux.
<pleia2> welcome ricardobonilla
<ricardobonilla> Thank you, Pleia2. I currently work at Hack the Hood, in Oakland, CA. We teach web dev to low income youth. In the past, I taught Ubuntu Linux to youth in San Francisco, and would like to restart that project. I found the California group in Ubuntu's website and wonder if you guys are active in San Francisco.
<pleia2> ricardobonilla: cool, I'm on the board for partimus.org here in SF
<pleia2> we don't work with schools/kids much anymore (too much red tape) but we are in several low-income housing facilities here in the city now where we manage Lubuntu-based labs for them
<pleia2> http://partimus.org/projects.php
<darthrobot> Title: [Partimus - We Share]
<pleia2> ^^ some of what we've done
<pleia2> we have some mailing lists too, pretty quiet most of the time but we always need more volunteers interested in helping out
<pleia2> (under "contact" on the website)
<ricardobonilla> Excellent.
<pleia2> Ubuntu California-wise, I hosted an Ubuntu Hour (meet to chat about Ubuntu in a coffee shop) and a Debian Dinner in July, but we're not super active right now
<pleia2> I'm often busy with work (and related travel)
<pleia2> where did you tech linux to youth in SF?
<pleia2> teach
<ricardobonilla> I ran a small project called True Growth San Francisco. We recently closed our doors in December 2016. I receiv
<pleia2> interesting
<pleia2> our own school work wound down in 2014 or so, even the schools we could get into were switching to chromebooks
<ricardobonilla> I ran a small project called True Growth San Francisco. We recently closed our doors in December 2016. I received a grant from Yahoo! to teach Ubuntu Linux to youth from Balboa high school, who then taught Linux and Lego Mindstorms to elementary school students from Sanchez and Cleveland elementary schools.
<pleia2> that's really cool
<ricardobonilla> I accidentally pressed enter before I completed my sentence. Sorry.
<pleia2> it happens :)
<ricardobonilla> Yes, the Chromebook revolution is strong. Hack the Hood, where I work now was very stuck on Chromebooks for the first 3 years of their life, I finally got them to move into Windows laptops and I am starting to push Linux now that we don't use Chromebooks.
<pleia2> that's good to hear
<ricardobonilla> It takes time to teach folks about the benefits of open source. Some don't understand nor see the value.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I need to step away from the computer for the evening, but I'm really glad I said hello :) we should chat more
<ricardobonilla> Likewise. Have a wonderful night. Be well.
<pleia2> care to drop me an email? can use lyz@princessleia.com
<ricardobonilla> Absolutely!
<pleia2> I'd really like to learn more about what you're doing
<pleia2> and maybe if our groups can work together a little :)
<pleia2> have a good night!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-30
<nhaines> Meeting coming up in 5!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 30 02:00:13 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Good evening, everyone!  It's the July 29th, 2018 meeting for Ubuntu California tonight.
<nhaines> The agenda for this meeting is available here:
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July29
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July29 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #Announcements
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase is still around for another two weeks, so do submit your photos or let your photographer friends know: https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1810/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 18.10 LTS Free Culture Showcase - Wallpapers | Flickr]
<nhaines> The submission period ends on August 13th.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any conventions we should be looking out for in the near future?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS was released on Thursday the 26th, so 16.04 LTS fans are getting their first upgrade notifications.  :)
<nhaines> I found a Little Free Library near my home and put a copy of my Ubuntu book inside with an Ubuntu disc and some swag.  The swag keeps disappearing but not the book--so we might have some Ubuntu fans near me.  (I've been replacing the swag every day.)
<nhaines> Is there any other business to discuss?
<nhaines> Our next meeting will be in two weeks, on August 12th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 30 02:18:32 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-07-30-02.00.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 12th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
